# Formeron .. Natural AI .. Anyone tried it?



## noteven (Jul 11, 2014)

I have been asking around if there are any effective natural AI's.  Someone mentioned Formeron, about $45 a bottle.  Does it work or is it the usual BS that is out there on the market?  Thx for your responses.  BTW I am on TRT is why I am asking.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 11, 2014)

It works ok I guess but only if your E2 is just slightly elevated otherwise you'll need a typical AI like adex or aromasin.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 11, 2014)

it's the same thing as formestane, and it is not natural.  It is a chemical.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2014)

its prolly forma stanzol....topical AI.


----------



## noteven (Jul 11, 2014)

Spongy said:


> it's the same thing as formestane, and it is not natural.  It is a chemical.



But apparently no prescription is needed, right?  Is it worth the expense ... I think one can buy a generic arimidex for much less with a script.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 12, 2014)

Arimistane has always been awesome for me and it's OTC. The old erase formula.


----------



## BRUNDEL (Aug 3, 2014)

Formeron is a transdermal formestane.
Formestane is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor similar to aromasin/ exemestane.
Formeron has been around for years and there are dozens of blood test results posted all over the net validating its effectiveness.

Its 43.99 yes and you can probably find a research chem for cheaper, however, Formeron you can count on 100% of the time.
Its always dosed properly
its always the right thing in the bottle
Its always top notch raw materials
It works 100% if the time

You cant say this for any Research chem.

You can rely on Formeron. You cant rely on Research chems.

By the way. Im the Owner of Black Lion Research. So Formeron is my product.
I just signed on here today and was checking to see if we had any talk about us.

Feel free to ask me anything you want  about Formeron or any of our other products.

Ill talk to admin and see if its allright if I give some bottles away for logs or something...not just the Formeron but our other stuff as well like Follidrone. It would be cool maybe to be able to let you guys run some stacked cycle logs.


----------



## losieloos (Aug 3, 2014)

White mushrooms are a natural ai.


----------



## BRUNDEL (Aug 3, 2014)

This is true.
Lots of things are natural aromatase inhibitors. Most are very weak though and even eating giant bags wouldnt stand up to 1 arimidex tablet ot a couple pumps of Formeron.

Im sure you have seen dozens of OTC ai's over the years.
Lots have DIM, Resveratrol, etc and while its true these things do have the potential to reduce estrogen its very minor.
When an AI is used its for an important task..for example:

On cycle- to prevent your test levels which are at perhaps 5X above the human range from converting into estrogen at 5X the human range which = gyno, bloating, prostate issues, Bitchinness, Crying at movies, caring.

During PCT-During PCT the primary concern is getting our balls working again. Its true a SERM like Clomid will do this but it does it by tricking the brain into thinking estrogen is low....unfortunately estrogen is likely NOT low and as test rises estro will rise even further meaning when you stop the PCT your estro will be sky high which will suppress your test levels and = failed PCT. INstead you want to use an AI or an AI administered concurrent to your SERM so your estrogen levels really wil be low and that when your PCT is done Estro will be low and test will be high.
Low estro= rising test
high estro- falling test.

Managing aromatase is a serious matter. Nobody wants titties or to have the urge to watch the bridges of madison county with a glass of chardonnay.
I wouldnt trust anything but something that has been scientifically proven AND also proven in the real world to be effecient enough to combat estrogen whenit counts.


----------

